# repticon bham al



## jrudd013 (Jul 8, 2013)

I was curiouse if any was attending the repticon show in birmingham al. My girlfriend and i are planning to attend and it would he cool to see some other froggers there.


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

I will be vending dragons at the show. A friend and I are getting two tables.


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

We will be there selling frogs and supplies. I'll have vents, turquoise and black auratus, leucs and citronella tincs for sale. If your going I look forward to seeing you. There is normally not a lot of froggers there but its still fun.


----------



## jrudd013 (Jul 8, 2013)

Ill look for you there.


----------



## jrudd013 (Jul 8, 2013)

Amphinityfrogs said:


> We will be there selling frogs and supplies. I'll have vents, turquoise and black auratus, leucs and citronella tincs for sale. If your going I look forward to seeing you. There is normally not a lot of froggers there byut its still fun.


What types of supplies will you have there. my build isnt ready yet so its too early for frogs but i still need lots of supplies.


----------

